# SUV Recommendations



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I am thinking of trading my truck in on a SUV. I love my truck, but I hate driving with my dog crated in the bed so she rides in the cab then gets put in the crate once we get there. I am getting tired of this. That's where the SUV comes in. 

I am looking for one that has enough room for two XL crates. I only have one dog training at the moment but come the beginning of the year I will have two. If I have to fold seats down for two I can handle that but prefer not to. I am a single male so a minivan is not an option hahaha. So I guess I am just looking for some recommendations. If not I am going to take the crates to all the dealerships and put them in every one until I find one that works. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

maybe you should talk with anthony, looks like he is running out of room too


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> maybe you should talk with anthony, looks like he is running out of room too


Haha I saw that.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We have a 2010 Ford Escape and don't have any problem fitting in two crates. They're pretty big but I'm not sure if they're x-large.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> We have a 2010 Ford Escape and don't have any problem fitting in two crates. They're pretty big but I'm not sure if they're x-large.


Thanks! I am looking at the Explorer and Escape. I thought the Escape would be too small though. Do your crates fit with the back seats up?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! I am looking at the Explorer and Escape. I thought the Escape would be too small though. Do your crates fit with the back seats up?


No, the seats have to be down.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Chevy Tahoe.


----------



## Diamond.S.Ranch (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Escalade ESV, the same body style as the Chevy suburban and GMC Yukon XL. Plenty of room for dogs, crates, plus kids and several adults if you need to take everybody, lol. I couldn't dream of driving anything smaller, but I have to admit with gas prices these days, it's not for everybody. I've driven a suburban or like since 1987, so that I could haul dogs, kids and everyone elses kids and dogs around


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL I went FROM an Explorer to a Truck and will never look back but when I get to where I am going the dogs have to stay crated sometimes for hours and the truck (with camper shell and dog boxes) is MUCH cooler for the dogs....but they ride in the back with secured aluminum boxes.

I had issues getting large crates in the explorer due to the wheel wells and if I built a platform right over them to get the width I lost the height. Newer Explorers are built on a car chassis though and not the old Ranger truck chassis so I don't know.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Jeep Commander all the way.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you thought about going minivan? I am getting a new honda or toyota, they look sporty enough, can still perform truck functions (moving cargo/sheet rock) with the seats out and with just the back row of seats folded down can get two extra large crates in them. For me it is was a tough choice.... because I am 28, have no kids, and don't want to be teased about being a soccer mom by my training buddies, but with the distance I travel, the mpg is way better than any large enough sized SUV. I have my eye on that nice crate set up from kustomkrates, I think it will make me feel better about the "mini van".


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Diamond.S.Ranch said:


> I have a Escalade ESV, the same body style as the Chevy suburban and GMC Yukon XL. Plenty of room for dogs, crates, plus kids and several adults if you need to take everybody, lol. I couldn't dream of driving anything smaller, but I have to admit with gas prices these days, it's not for everybody. I've driven a suburban or like since 1987, so that I could haul dogs, kids and everyone elses kids and dogs around


Escalade is what I have too, and we also use it to pull with just like I would a truck. Nothing like seeing the Escalade going down the road pulling farm equipment


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Chevy Tahoe and love it. I take the back (3rd row) seats out and can fit the dog crates and equipment back there. Gas mileage isn't to terrible and it's comfortable for humans as well.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My co-worker has a probably one step down from the escalade-its cute-forget what its called


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry that I pull this post up again. 
I just want to ask if anyone drives jeep commander and puts two crates in the back?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Been down this road. Had a truck. Got an suv. Got more dogs. Debated van. Want another truck. Decided on getting a trailer. 

You do helpework. I assume you have your own equipment. You should get a 4 dog trailer. You will be happy with the purchase. If you want, I can give you specs to have someone build you a perfect dog trailer


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

That being said, we just bought a ford transit connect cargo van for our dog training business and it's pretty dang snazzy and get 25+ mpg to boot.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I want the Ford Transit Connect XLT wagon like this one:
http://bp3.ford.com/2015-Ford-TransitConnect?branding=1&lang=en#/ChooseYourPath/


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is an old thread. 
I like the Transits. They are cool! I thought about a trailer, but the wife didn't like the idea of need to use it every time she wanted to take the dogs somewhere e without me. So we settled on a Ford Excursion. Holds four crates, bite suit, five sleeves, tugs, wedges, pillows, distraction devices, blinds, water, leashes, collars, harnesses, and so on. We really like it so far.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

whats wrong with with having a pick up truck.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My husband is looking at a transit for his business. I think they are great. No 4WD, not a lot of acceleration but great cargo space!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> This is an old thread.
> I like the Transits. They are cool! I thought about a trailer, but the wife didn't like the idea of need to use it every time she wanted to take the dogs somewhere e without me. So we settled on a Ford Excursion. Holds four crates, bite suit, five sleeves, tugs, wedges, pillows, distraction devices, blinds, water, leashes, collars, harnesses, and so on. We really like it so far.


And, I assume, some people to drive it

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> whats wrong with with having a pick up truck.


Nothing wrong with a truck. I have one of those to. What I didn't like was having all my stuff either in the cab or getting wet/stolen in the bed. I also have more room in the excursion for crates. I travel all over the place with my dogs, and I like the idea of having them protected from the elements inside the vehicle. Not to mention the extreme heat we get in the summer. Our excursion is our dedicated dog vehicle. The only time it gets used is to take the dogs out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

it is a matter of preference. I have had stuff stolen so now I have a platform in the bed of the truck on which my crates (which are under a camper) sits. Crates lock, tailgate locks, crates can't be removed from car without removing camper or unlocking tailgate

Stuff goes in drawers under platform but it is my dog truck and has limited functions or other stuff.

It gets real hot here in SC but it seems to work better for me--def personal preference


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Honda Element. 

Rear seats can be removed very, very easily (unlatch and lift) and there is not much intrusion into the cabin by wheel wells. I have a plastsic airline crate secured in the back for now but plan on a variocage in the future.

There is also a large rubber mat that fits into the back. Cleanup is easy.

I bought a 2009 Element a few months ago. I went with a 2009 because both my wife and I much prefer manual transmissions and this was the last year for manuals. I had to search for a while for a low mile manual but finally found it.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Honda Element.
> 
> Rear seats can be removed very, very easily (unlatch and lift) and there is not much intrusion into the cabin by wheel wells. I have a plastsic airline crate secured in the back for now but plan on a variocage in the future.
> 
> ...


I've read that you can fit two 36" side by sides and one regular 36". Here is a pic.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Mister C said:


> I've read that you can fit two 36" side by sides and one regular 36". Here is a pic.


Beautiful dogs! What, no shepherd in the middle..... LOL


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Beautiful dogs! What, no shepherd in the middle..... LOL


I love dobies but these are not mine. I do agree that they are beauties!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Didn't they discontinue the element?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> Didn't they discontinue the element?


Yes they did but I much prefer to buy used cars. 

My theory is let someone else take the depreciation hit, find a low mileage example in good condition and enjoy. I paid only $16k for the Element with 36k miles which is way cheaper than a new SUV. I will plow some of the savings into a good car crate soon.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Nissan Pathfinder. The more boxier style. It's a 2910. Both rows of seats fold down and I can fit 2 XL petmate crates, 2 25lb food containers, titan's Bailey chair, collars, leashes, toys, room for a regular sized suit case.
When we went on our honeymoon, we rented a Toyota 4Runner. It's about the same size and fit all of that in it, plus more luggage, and a large amount of winter coats, pants, etc. 
we put one crate sideways facing one of the back passenger windows, and one facing the back windshield, although I think you could fit them side by side. We just have to also squeeze in the Bailey chair and that's how it all fits.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

mister c , the honda element is one of the best, most well designed suv ever produced. i looked fro a year for a nice one. up here couldn't find one with less than 100000 miles on it.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> mister c , the honda element is one of the best, most well designed suv ever produced. i looked fro a year for a nice one. up here couldn't find one with less than 100000 miles on it.


I agree. It's quite versatile and reliable too. I am still deciding exactly how I want to modify it to better suit being a dog wagon. I named it the Red Baron which seems a fitting transport for Linus. It's also red--go figure.

I looked for 4 months to find a low mile Element. I saw it the Sunday it was posted on Autotrader and bought it that Wednesday. I'm lucky I am in a dense metropolitan area so I have many dealers within an easy drive.

You are right, most of the ones available have more than 100k miles on them. It's also nice to see ones with 220k miles and still going strong though.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why mods? just hose iy out every so often. easy for the dog to get in and out, shouldn't retain odder. does it it have tie downs for to secure the crate?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I love, love everything about my Lexus SUV. Plenty of room for crates & equipment. Great field of vision, too. No problem with 2 500's, I could probably get a 3d in there if I turned it sideways.

Very comfortable car.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> why mods? just hose iy out every so often. easy for the dog to get in and out, shouldn't retain odder. does it it have tie downs for to secure the crate?


One reason for mods is that I would like to camp with the Element. 

The Honda Element forum has some really interesting mod builds for camping and dog-related stuff. For example, I'd like to put in a larger battery and an inverter. That would be nice for fans for Linus and extended power generally for camping. Some kind of awning would also be wonderful for camping.

This guy has gone whole hog on a microcamper. Nanocamper Build Thread - Honda Element Owners Club Forum

I am also not sure if I will go with a Variocage or find some other arrangement for crates. This also ties into our indecision on 1 dog vs 2 dogs. So...more thinking and planning are in order.

Yes I have tie downs--lots of them which is a nice feature of this vehicle.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

mot sure of the towing capability, if any, but i would look at a teardrop or small pop up camper before i went through all that. very innovative though. again well designed vehicle.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I have an Element too, I love it. Got it last Spring with 80k now have just over 100k on it. Great for trips with the dog, camping, hauling lots of gear. It is real easy to clean, although you might not want to actually hose it out. I got some of those foam snap together mats, like kids play on, cut them to fit the back and it makes for a great place for the dog. Love not worrying if the dog us wet, muddy, stinky, whatever


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a Cadillac SRX, bought the Wet Tech floor mats, and one for the rear end. Fritz gets the back with memory bed, still have seating for 4-5..


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

You should be able to search the Web for dimensions behind the drivers seat for different vehicles/years. That info should tell you if you can fit the crates you need/want. 

I did see some pics posted by the friend of a friend of what happened to wire crates in a 35 mph accident. They were very badly damaged and one dog very seriously injured. This thread reminds me I should get a plastic crate for the SUV.

I drive a Ford Expedition. Two crates should fit; just depends on exact dimensions. I like the 9000 lb towing capacity for my camper. 16 mpg combined is not great, but tolerable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to be very careful with heat buildup in a plastic crate because of the poor ventilation in an SUV. Aluminum does a great job at heat dissipation. There is a thing on the Ruff tuff kennels coming in a larger size. A double door model would allow you to put in heavy duty fans and carry air from passenger compartment e to back while driving and move fans from outside to passenger compartment while parked.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Plastic crates won't stand up in a serious accident. For crash protection you need to go with crash tested crates, most likely aluminum.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you looked at those ruff tuff kennels and what they do to them? I only know of one crash tested crate; the variocage, which is pretty much designed to only go lengthwise against the back seat in an SUV.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

pet peeve of mine. there is no way to predict the injuries that occur to a dog in an mva. i will never keep my dogs in a crate while driving. i will never use a doggy seat belt. i have a dog pillow in the bed of my p/u. i took an old memory foam mattress, took the foam cut into sections, glued it together and secured to the the front of the p/u bed. will help if i have a head on crash. doggie seat belts look like an impending broken neck regardless of the angle of collision. my dogs are trained to lay flat when in the vehicle. my jrts stay on the floor.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> Have you looked at those ruff tuff kennels and what they do to them? I only know of one crash tested crate; the variocage, which is pretty much designed to only go lengthwise against the back seat in an SUV.


Yes and no. Variocage are made for a variety of cars but only with hatchbacks I believe. This is why I went to an SUV, I couldn't fit a large crate in a car backseat and I didn't want to have to have to keep seats down in a hatchback. I was also limited in size of crate in my car. I did look very closely at the ruff tuff kennels, the biggest obstacle for me was they are not making crate with side door yet. End doors do me no good in an SUV. I wanted a crate that was 1. Safe in the back of my SUV
2. Provided adequate space for my dog without having to put down my back seats. 
3. Provided maximum protection possible for my dog should I be rear ended.

In the end I went with the Variocage for safety but if the cost of the variocage made it impossible, I would have most likely waited for the ruff tuff with side door.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

huntergreen said:


> pet peeve of mine. there is no way to predict the injuries that occur to a dog in an mva. i will never keep my dogs in a crate while driving. i will never use a doggy seat belt. i have a dog pillow in the bed of my p/u. i took an old memory foam mattress, took the foam cut into sections, glued it together and secured to the the front of the p/u bed. will help if i have a head on crash. doggie seat belts look like an impending broken neck regardless of the angle of collision. my dogs are trained to lay flat when in the vehicle. my jrts stay on the floor.


I won't ever have Gus loose in the car with me as he makes it dangerous as I need to focus on driving, not him jumping around.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

saphire, as i said, my airedale and when alive kyra lay on there dog pillows. i agree, a dog jumping around in a car is dangerous.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Saphire said:


> I won't ever have Gus loose in the car with me as he makes it dangerous as I need to focus on driving, not him jumping around.


I've watched multiple crash tests with dogs, crates, harnesses and loose. The unsecured crates and the loose dogs are ejected. The harnessed dogs are severely injured. How safe are they while lying on their pillows if I an accident? I would also worry about you being hurt by an air born dog.

I totally get that not everyone can install a crash tested crating system in their car. If it were me, I would at a minimum use a ruff tuff type crate in the back seat.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I admit that I do not crate my dogs when I am driving with them. I have never taken them on a trip that lasts more than a 20 minute driving distance.

I keep my dogs in the trunk area and I usually only have 1 dog with me at a time. They can't jump over the seats, they don't even try to and they always lay down back there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A K9 officer we train with told a teammate with an unsecured dog that many many crashes involve broken glass giving the dog an escape route. A scared hurt dog running around after an accident can not only get itself killed, but can kill someone else. I would never live with myself if that happened and a human died as a result. I am not sold on the seatbelts.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

not often, but on occasion a fire can occur, i want my dogs to have an escape route. i doubt my dog would be thrown through the cap window, the cab window and into the front seat.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol...you guys just shouldn't leave your house. But then again, you can have accidents in your house as well...so I'm not sure how you protect yourself and your dog from everything that can happen in your home either.

If the reason you don't crate your dog in your car is because there is a .0000000001 chance that it starts on fire and the dog might need an escape route...there's really not much to say.

You don't crate your dog in the back of the truck and yet the chance that you have to slam on your brakes and stop the truck really fast is much higher which could lead to your dog flying the length of your bed and hitting the back of the bed.

Your risk analysis is flawed.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

huntergreen said:


> not often, but on occasion a fire can occur, i want my dogs to have an escape route. i doubt my dog would be thrown through the cap window, the cab window and into the front seat.


I think I misunderstood. I thought your dog was within the vehicle with you. Loose in the back of a pickup truck with a cap...is that correct?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you prefer a certain car company? I can let you know which ones are pretty awesome this year as far as Ford and GM go...

I really like what they did with the GM Equinox this year. I've been to that facility and it's pretty nice, and the cars have gotten a good reception this year

I have a 2015 Buick Encore. Might be too small, but the seat does fold down and actually has a lot of room. This is one of those new "micro SUVs". The Enclave is the larger version of this guy. BTW the encore though is GREAT on gas. It takes getting used to, because my normal vehicle is a Silverado 1500. It's a heck of a lot smaller.

Haven't seen the Traverse in person yet, but heard some decent things about it...

If you like Ford, my boss has one of the new 2015 Ford Edge. It's very roomy, very sharp. I like it better as far as looks than the Flex...

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize how old this thread was lol!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yes saphire, but trained to lay horizontal against the front of the foam covered front of the bed., in case i do have to stop fast.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone have a Jeep Wrangler? I'm considering buying one, but have to consider the dog too, he comes everywhere with me. How does it work for you? One of the things I like is no top, is your dog ok with that? I'm not interested in crating him, he rides on the seat very well. What about keeping it clean? See,s like a wrangler would be good for that, easy to clean anyway.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

jjk454ss said:


> Anyone have a Jeep Wrangler? I'm considering buying one, but have to consider the dog too, he comes everywhere with me. How does it work for you? One of the things I like is no top, is your dog ok with that? I'm not interested in crating him, he rides on the seat very well. What about keeping it clean? See,s like a wrangler would be good for that, easy to clean anyway.



My friend has a wrangler and we often take the dogs in it. I really like it. Though I prefer to crate my dogs when traveling. Not because my dogs are bad in the car, but because if in a accident they become a secondary missile. If the top were down and the were not strapped in somehow. Well. I would hate to think about that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jjk454ss said:


> Anyone have a Jeep Wrangler? I'm considering buying one, but have to consider the dog too, he comes everywhere with me. How does it work for you? One of the things I like is no top, is your dog ok with that? I'm not interested in crating him, he rides on the seat very well. What about keeping it clean? See,s like a wrangler would be good for that, easy to clean anyway.


My friend does. She has a dog harness for her dog.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> My friend does. She has a dog harness for her dog.





gsdsar said:


> My friend has a wrangler and we often take the dogs in it. I really like it. Though I prefer to crate my dogs when traveling. Not because my dogs are bad in the car, but because if in a accident they become a secondary missile. If the top were down and the were not strapped in somehow. Well. I would hate to think about that.


I was thinking maybe a harness, or a way to put some kind of net over that side or all of it so it's basically open to the outside but he couldn't jump/fall out.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> Anyone have a Jeep Wrangler? I'm considering buying one, but have to consider the dog too, he comes everywhere with me. How does it work for you? One of the things I like is no top, is your dog ok with that? I'm not interested in crating him, he rides on the seat very well. What about keeping it clean? See,s like a wrangler would be good for that, easy to clean anyway.


I have a 2 door, we love it, it's mostly just us two so it's more practical and economical for us to have the shorty. It easily fits his crate in the back with the rear seats folded up or taken out, but the 4 door would handle the crate no problem even with the rear seats in. I have clip in cargo covers that I can take in and out easily, they're machine washable too  I also have seat covers for the front passenger seat when we make quick trips, I just harness him in for those. Tchai likes the wind in his face, so he LOVES it when the top is removed. 

If your dog rides on the seats, I would suggest the 4 door, as the 2 door means the dog has to jump up and between the front seat that slides forward - which can get annoying for them. I've found them easy to clean and we do A LOT of outdoor, messy things. Plus, if it gets a little muddy, it just adds to its charm


----------



## Horses272 (Jun 15, 2015)

Honda CR-V


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking to replace my PT cruiser some time this year as it is 14 years old and not quite as reliable as I would like so I've been looking at SUV's in parking lots when I go to the store. Ford has an Escape that looks good but maybe something a little larger. I love the size of my PT and the crate fits perfectly in the back with the seats folded up but my mechanic hates working on it. He always has to take half the stuff off the top of the engine to work on it. I always read these threads with interest even if they are old threads. I've seen some Honda's that look good and there was a Chevrolet but I can't remember the model.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

4 door jeep wrangler.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Do not get an Acura RDX. 

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my car. But it was the wrong choice for a large dog. The seats do not fold flat, and the crate doesn't fit without folding the back seats down. So if I wanted to put my dog in a crate, she'd be on a slope. We once put books under the crate to keep it level and then secured it, but that isn't a good way to travel all the time. My next SUV will be larger and/or boxier depending on what's out there when I'm ready to look. I swore I'd never drive a Ford, but I'll likely seriously consider one. For now, we have a barrier between the front and back seats, and I'm researching harnesses.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! I am looking at the Explorer and Escape. I thought the Escape would be too small though. Do your crates fit with the back seats up?


You won't fit more than one GSD sized crate in an Escape unless the seats are down.

I have an Explorer (the pre 2010 truck style, not the current crossover type thing) and can fit 2 400s in the back with the seats up (or a 500 and a 200/300 for a pup). Put the seats down and there is room for another 500 and another small crate. My previous Explorer was a 1997 and that could fit two 500s in the back with the seats up, but the interior layout of the models since then isn't wide enough so you'd have to get a really old Explorer to get two 500s in with the seats up.

Tim has an Expedition and it fits two 500s side by side in the back with the seats up. Put the seats down and 2 more big crates can be fit in the truck.


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

I love my Chevy Avalanche. It's like having an SUV, except I can drop the midgate and have an 8' bed when I need it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had a Silverado and could get 2 500's and 2 400s in teh bed.....but in the heat, I worried about the dogs....my next (and current) vehicle is a Suburban....AC in the back for the dogs!!!! With the seats down, 2 500 sized WT Metal crates across the back, a 400 perpendicular to them against the back door, and a 500 will fit on the back seat facing a door...not too much room left for stuff! Given I am down on training dogs now that I am pretty compromised, I guess I could do something smaller - but still need room for 2 big crates....so given the prices on Suburbans, I will be hanging onto this truck until it it demands a funeral!

Lee


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> You won't fit more than one GSD sized crate in an Escape unless the seats are down.
> 
> I have an Explorer (the pre 2010 truck style, not the current crossover type thing) and can fit 2 400s in the back with the seats up (or a 500 and a 200/300 for a pup). Put the seats down and there is room for another 500 and another small crate. My previous Explorer was a 1997 and that could fit two 500s in the back with the seats up, but the interior layout of the models since then isn't wide enough so you'd have to get a really old Explorer to get two 500s in with the seats up.
> 
> Tim has an Expedition and it fits two 500s side by side in the back with the seats up. Put the seats down and 2 more big crates can be fit in the truck.





I ended up not trading in my truck from when I started this thread. So I still have my F-150, and we have an Excursion as our dedicated dog vehicle. It fits all four dogs and equipment pretty well. We are now looking at small SUV's for Kiersten though. She decided she wants something to be able to take her dog with her without having to drive the excursion or come trade me her car for the F-150. The car salesmen think we are crazy haha. "So you have an Excursion and an F-150, but your requirement is that your large crate fits in?" Haha yup!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mycobraracr said:


> We are now looking at small SUV's for Kiersten though. She decided she wants something to be able to take her dog with her without having to drive the excursion or come trade me her car for the F-150.


I can fit a Halo sized crate in this, along with a whole weekend of flyball gear, including an EZ Up, a soft crate, a suitcase, and a small rolling cooler! Plus it's fun to drive, easy to park, and gets good gas mileage.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I can fit a Halo sized crate in this, along with a whole weekend of flyball gear, including an EZ Up, a soft crate, a suitcase, and a small rolling cooler! Plus it's fun to drive, easy to park, and gets good gas mileage.



Nice! She has a little Acura right now. We like it because it gets good gas mileage, and is easy to find parking for. We may have to look at the Audi. It's time she gets something new and we really don't need another truck/suv. She just want's something she can fit Xander in if she decides to go play without me. We work opposite schedules, so this happens a lot.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I can *just* fit that crate in the car. I took detailed measurements before I bought it, which is a size down from the crate she sleeps in at home. Halo is a pretty petite girl, so it's fine for her, but Keefer wouldn't be very comfortable. It might be a bit small for Xander, although you could probably get away with a smaller crate for travel than you'd use for overnight. 

We have an Acura MDX too, and I really didn't think we needed two SUVs. My previous car was an Audi A4 sedan, and this is so much more practical because it's a wagon, but it's still fun.


----------

